# UPC-Delta review



## Rock42 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got 2 pairs of the new UPC-Delta uniforms. At first i wasnt too sure about them, since they just look like dirty ass ACUs. 
The addition of Coyote, makes all the difference, they really blend in to the Dry Rocky terrain here in Afghan. However,  It will only be effective if they give out new pouches, Vest and helmet covers. (well and throw some paint on the black rifle)

The cut is still the same as ACU , same bullshit zipper and other issues.

Obviously, I prefer the Multicam pattern. But Big Army wont do something that makes sense.  They will probably just issue coyote dye for every pair of ACUs. :doh:


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2010)

Appreciate the review, keep us updated, I'm sure this delta crap will be the way the go, certainly better than what we have now but like you I'd much prefer multicam.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont mind the the Delta idea, but think they should add more green as well and not the sage (or folige whatever the fuck) crap. Personally I think if they can at least get the grey/white look out of them they will fit the bill. You can still use burlap to self cammo...


----------

